# MediaCenter Applikation in Java realistisch oder nicht?



## mabu (31. Jul 2007)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich programmiere seit ca. 2-3 Jahren C# und beschäftige mich nach meinem diesjährigen Umstieg auf Linux seit Kurzem etwas mit Java. Da ich mich jedoch mit den Java Libraries und Möglichkeiten noch nicht so gut auskenne kann ich nicht beurteilen, ob das mir vorschwärmende Projekt in Java überhaupt vernünftig realisierbar ist.

Wie man bereits an der Überschrift erkennen kann soll es hierbei um eine Art MediaCenter Applikation gehen. Bereits bestehende Projekte wären z.B. MythTV (Linux) bzw. MediaPortal (Windows, .NET). MythTV erscheint mir für schwer erweiterbar, was man an der relativ geringen Anzahl von Erweiterungen erkennen kann (bitte korrigieren, wenn ich hier falsch liege). MediaPortal bietet natürlich mit C# und .NET die optimale Grundlage für eine OpenSource Applikation, an der viele Personen mit relativ einfachen Mitteln arbeiten können. Allerdings ist die Performance ziemlich schlecht und man ist an Windows gebunden.

Mein Ziel wäre es also nun die Vorteile von MediaPortal in einem neuen Projekt in Java umzusetzen, damit auch unter Linux ähnliche Anwendungen möglich werden.

Da ich mich jedoch mit Java noch zu wenig Auskenne bzw. den Umfang noch nicht komplett erfassen konnte, fällt es mir schwer, überhaupt abzuschätzen, ob etwas derartiges möglich ist.

Aus diesem Grund wollte ich hier einmal fragen, ob ihr glaubt, dass eine solche Anwendung in Java realisiert werden kann?

Die wichtigsten Anforderungen wären also:
- GUI
 - Anpassbar (Design)
 - Umfangreiche Komponenten
 - Steuerbarkeit
- Abspielen von Video/Audio
- Zugriff auf TV-Karten/Streams
- Modulare Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten, so dass ein eigenständiges Entwickeln von Modulen möglich ist

Prinzipiell würde ich mich sehr am Projekt MediaPortal orientieren, da ich außer der Bindung an Windows, der daraus resultierenden Instabilität und der relativ schlechten Performance eigentlich glücklich mit der Software bin.

Meine Frage an euch:
*Ist so etwas grundsätzlich in Java möglich und sinnvoll, oder ist Java hierfür nicht gedacht?*

Danke schonmal für das Lesen meines Beitrages!

Schöne Grüße,
mabu


----------



## Wildcard (31. Jul 2007)

Zwei Dinge können eventuell problematisch werden:


> - Abspielen von Video/Audio


Alles eine Frage der Codecs. Hier sind nicht freie Formate wie das furchtbare Windows Format und DRM ein Problem.



> - Zugriff auf TV-Karten/Streams


Bei Streams stellt sich wieder die DRM Frage, TV-Karten musst du wohl über JNI ansprechen.


----------



## NTB (31. Jul 2007)

Ich habe mich gerade als Anwender mit MediaPortal und einigen anderen Windowslösungen beschäftigt, weil ich mir so einen Media PC ins Wohnzimmer stellen wollte. Alle haben eins gemeinsam: Das Ansprechen der TV-Karten scheint ein Problem zu sein. Ich habe hier eine analoge TV Karte und einen DVB-T Stick. Die eine Anwendung unterstüzt dies, die andere das. Ich habe es am Ende aufgegeben. Fernseher, Videorecorder und DVD Player sind mir da als klassische Variante lieber.
Wenn das schon mit .NET Anwendungen offenbar so schwierig mit den TV Karten ist, sehe ich da nur eine geringe Chance für Java.
Davon ab finde ich die Idee sau geil.


----------



## TRunKX (1. Aug 2007)

Hmmm 

also was die Karten angeht ist das glaube ich bei Java eines der geringeren Probleme. ine korrekt installierte Karte wird aus der VM immer gleich angesprochen egal welche es ist. Das ja der große Java Point. Alles passiert in der VM und genau deswegen ist alles so unglaublich schnell und verhältnismäßig einfach angebunden. 

Wenn du ein solches Projekt starten willst so wäre ich auf jedenfall geneigt mich zu beteiligen. Trotz 40 Stunden Woche bleibt fast immer mal ne Stunde Zeit um etwas zu programmieren. Von mir aus kümmere ich mich auch  um Projektleitung und Aufgabenverteilung. 


Einfach melden wenn sich ein paar Leute gefunden haben die wissen das sie mitmachen wollen. Am wichtigsten wäre es hier übrigends das es nicht nur Leute sind die sagen "cool will ich machen damit kann ich dann auch Java lernen" weil Java sollte man vorher schon kennen.


----------



## tuxedo (1. Aug 2007)

Öhm, dachte JMF kann so gut mit Videoquellen umgehen?
Fänd' die Idee auch nicht schlecht. Zumal, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, die ganzen gängigen Lösungen (für Linux) aus allem möglichen zusammengewürfelt sind. 
EINE all-in-one-easy-to-modify-java-variante wär schon genial.

- Alex


----------



## merlin2 (30. Aug 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Öhm, dachte JMF kann so gut mit Videoquellen umgehen?


Es sollte.


----------



## mabu (30. Aug 2007)

Diesbezüglich habe ich in letzter Zeit etwas rumprobiert, allerdings bin ich noch nicht endgültig zu einem Ergebnis gekommen...

JMF funktioniert jetzt zwar und mit Hilfe des Mp3 und des FFMpeg Codecs kann ich auch DivX Videos und Mp3s abspielen. Was jedoch genau funktioniert und wie gut ist schwer abschätzbar. Allerdings - da bei JMF ja nicht mehr gerade viel weiter geht - ist fraglich, ob es sinnvol ist, darauf zu setzen...

Andererseits bin ich auf jVLC gestoßen, Java Bindings für VLC. Ich habe das ganze noch nicht zum laufen gebracht (Hat jemand Erfahrung?), allerdings klingt das ganze deshalb so gut, weil der VLC ja so gut wie alles Fehlerfrei abspielt...

Kennt jemand noch weitere (sinnvolle) Möglichkeiten, um Multimediainhalte in Java wiederzugeben.

Bin bereits des öfteren im Internet auf Äußerungen á la "Mit Java kann man keinen MediaPlayer machen" gestoßen. Weisen also viele Meinugen darauf hin, dass Java einfach nicht für Multimedia geeignet ist.


----------



## Wildcard (30. Aug 2007)

> Bin bereits des öfteren im Internet auf Äußerungen á la "Mit Java kann man keinen MediaPlayer machen" gestoßen.


Eines kann man in Java derzeit schlecht machen:
Nicht-Rechteckige Fenster.
Aber selbst für einen MediaPlayer braucht das kein über 15 Jähriger.
Mit den Codecs ist natürlich so eine Sache. Wenn sie keiner implementiert, fehlen sie natürlich und SUN hat die Arbeiten an JMF schon lange eingestellt.
VLC Binding ist sicherlich ein guter Weg.


----------



## Ariol (30. Aug 2007)

Hab grad was für TV-Karten entdeckt, wenn auch nur für digitale:

http://java.sun.com/products/javatv/overview.html


----------



## mabu (30. Aug 2007)

Ariol hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab grad was für TV-Karten entdeckt, wenn auch nur für digitale:



Denke für den Anfang sollten digitale TV-Karten auch genügen. Immerhin wird die Arbeit höchstwahrscheinlich wesentlich einfacher sein und die Entwicklung geht sowieso immer mehr in Richtung Digital.


----------



## tuxedo (31. Aug 2007)

Hat sich schon jemand die JMF Aternative "FMJ" angesehen? --> http://fmj.sourceforge.net/


----------



## byte (31. Aug 2007)

FMJ ist noch alles andere als ausgereift. Ich kann noch Quicktime for Java empfehlen. Allerdings ist die Plattformunabhängigkeit dann dahin. Denn man braucht die nativen Bibliotheken aus der Quicktime Installation.


----------

